# Glasgow coffee shops



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll be in Glasgow this coming weekend and would be grateful for some café recommendations.

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Worth the trip on a train

All started here

Southisde Glasgow

Jeebsy who used to frequent here cafe

Check instagram for current rotating roasters

Other than that - good coffee cartel worth a visit


----------



## shaun**** (Oct 24, 2015)

in the city centre, laboratorio espresso are decent, and mccune smith on duke street.

in the west end, papercup, black pine, both on great western road, and thomsons on vinicombe street. they also have very nice pastries and cakes.

there are many others but these are the ones i'd most often be passing and go in if i wanted a coffee. don't know anything about the south side as i've not lived or spent time there for years.


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

I'd also strongly recommend It all Started Here.

Got to say I really miss the coffee scene in Glasgow, don't appreciate how good it was until you leave.


----------

